# RangerWickett out of town for weekend.



## RangerWickett (May 27, 2005)

I'm doing something silly this weekend -- which involves waking up in 3 hours and driving for 16 hours.  Thankfully I have a co-pilot.  I won't be back until Tuesday.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (May 27, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## Verequus (Jun 1, 2005)

Ehm, RW, after you've already returned from the trip, can you remove the stickyness of this thread? It isn't really useful anymore.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Jun 2, 2005)

*Sticky *

But we have been waiting to hear how cool his trip has been


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 2, 2005)

The trip was okay.


----------



## Kemrain (Jun 2, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> The trip was okay.



 How anticlimactic. Glad to have you back.

- Kemrain the Sticky.


----------

